# Rescue is hard.....



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This was posted on Facebook and I just had to share. It sums it up perfectly for me. I overheard some of the caretakers at my shelter talking about making "sticker" selections. They don't know it but I KNOW what that means - it means choosing who will live and who will die. We are stuffed to the gills with cats with slow adoptions so the hard decisions have to be made. I get it. I hate it.

View attachment 74274


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, that brought the tears on. I just could not pick and choose even though I understand why and to give other cats a chance. I have so much respect for people like you Marcia who have given all those kittens a chance of a new life and to the thousands of others who foster. I try to do my bit by getting awareness and fund raising but I am too weak to do what you do.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I could not go to the pound and choose one animal over the other. It would break my heart. In my mind I understand why. No kill shelters have limited space and resources but I still could not do it.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Thankfully, I have never had to choose kittens in one cage over kittens in another. So far (as far as I know), all kittens have either been adopted out early or sent to other fosters or were just too far gone to save so given love and a peaceful passing without pain or further suffering. I guess by not even going in the back of the building I am in essence choosing. We do what we can - pray for guidance and for the ones left behind, and thank God for the resources, patience, time and desire to do the best that is possible.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

that is too sad


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm afraid I a glad the shelter I support is no kill.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I have to avoid thinking about these things. I would have nightmares.


----------

